# Favorite Breakfast Fattie Recipe Recs



## MetalHeadMeatEater (Apr 30, 2019)

Hey SMF friends,

I've done a couple lunch/dinner beef fatties for my first 2, and they turned out great, and I think I've caught the right mindset to dabble with other options. With that said, I am a complete noob on the breakfast fattie front, so I wanted to ask the great folk on here for some of their favorite basic mixtures/recipes/links for breakfast fatties. For context, My neighbor/best friend is 1 of 4 cousins, and one of the others is getting married, and so we're using our houses to host a 13 person bachelor long-weekend. I got picked to be the 3-4 day head chef/smoker, and took it as an honor! My neighbor asked me to do breakfast fatties for 2 mornings, so I was going to try to put together 2-3 different options. Any suggestions/opinions of execution or recipes welcomed. Thanks as always! =)

-Andrew


----------



## Jabiru (Apr 30, 2019)

Sounds like fun coming your way. 4 days of BBQ is heaven to me :)
What I do is half boil 6 eggs and roll them in the middle of the Fatty. Wrap fatty in Bacon.


----------



## Thomas The Tank (Apr 30, 2019)

Here is one I did with scrambled eggs, potatoes O’Brien and shredded cheddar rolled in sausage.


----------



## Marian Starks (May 1, 2019)

Thomas The Tank said:


> Here is one I did with scrambled eggs, potatoes O’Brien and shredded cheddar rolled in sausage.
> View attachment 394534


Wow! looks great


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 1, 2019)

Awesome plan all though I'm no help I can see the replies coming and some nice ideas. The great thing about this forum you ask and you will receive.

Warrem


----------



## MetalHeadMeatEater (May 1, 2019)

Always appreciate the awesome feedback from the community :) thanks folks!


----------



## gburg tyrell (May 1, 2019)

A different but delicious one to try is get a couple good blueberry muffins or pancakes, a little maple syrup and some good old jimmy deans sausage wrap it in a bacon weave...freaking amazing! Glaze with more maple syrup.


----------



## sauced (May 1, 2019)

I did one with jimmy dean sausage and the fatty was filled with sliced waffles, then all wrapped in bacon. Served with warm maple syrup and homemade potatoes, onions & peppers with shredded cheddar cheese mixed in. Yes, it was a big hit!


----------



## flyboys (May 1, 2019)

Here is a breakfast fatty I did a while ago.  It is still my favorite today.  It takes some time to make but it’s well worth the effort.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/fattie-benedict.152949/


----------



## MetalHeadMeatEater (May 1, 2019)

Love the mixing in of carbs+sweet, definitely planning on one of those! 

 flyboys
 the puff pastry wrap sounds absolutely amazing, definitely going to steal that for the other! :)


----------

